# Heart Burn and Acid Reflux from Tren



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2013)

Normally tren sides dont bother me, but this stuff is strong. I tend to have heart burn and I am sick of eating mounds of tumms. I also hear those can cause kidney stones... Any natural advice for this? or other remedies..


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 12, 2013)

I prefer Zantac over tums, but dont take them together they supposedly cancel each other out. Zantac is hardly natural though.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 12, 2013)

looking for more a natural remedy. i searched baking soda to, i will have to try that. Trying to stay away from popping more pills.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 12, 2013)

I know it sounds counter intuitive but I believe baking soda will worsen your problem. Stomachs are supposed to be acidic so the body can remain alkaline. Please look in to what Im saying. I read a book years ago called alkalize or die, it was a little militant in its suggested habits but it explained how the stomach must be acidic to break down food. Tums serve to worsen the problem as baking soda might. I believe you'll find heartburn and acid reflux are more an issue with the acid backing in to the throat versus the actual PH level of your stomach.

 here check this   What Everybody Ought To Know (But Doesn’t) About Heartburn & GERD


----------



## mac10chap (Nov 12, 2013)

Teen gives me bad heartburn too.  I cycle prilosec just like my roids
Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## rage racing (Nov 12, 2013)

Zantac has become part of my Tren cycles....


----------



## Presser (Nov 12, 2013)

When you get that burning sensation grab a glass of water & down it. I find this works best rather that taking pills. Dealing with this now too.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 12, 2013)

Presser said:


> When you get that burning sensation grab a glass of water & down it. I find this works best rather that taking pills. Dealing with this now too.



I was doing that for a while but between the heartburn and the insomnia from the Tren I couldn't sleep for more then an hour or two at a time. The heartburn was fucking bad...


----------



## afg24 (Nov 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Normally tren sides dont bother me, but this stuff is strong. I tend to have heart burn and I am sick of eating mounds of tumms. I also hear those can cause kidney stones... Any natural advice for this? or other remedies..



How much are you running? I don't know the name but if you go to a west Indian store and ask them for heart burn medicine they have these sort of seeds u drink with water which help with it


----------



## G.Reaper (Nov 12, 2013)

Apple cider vinegar works as well


----------



## Jamzy (Nov 12, 2013)

My reflux used to be so bad.  I could only sleep on one side or I would be tasting supper all night.  Doctor put me on Aciphex which repaired my stomach. Now I can get by with a zantac. Aciphex is prescribed and expensive.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 12, 2013)

I get it bad with anavar. Acidophilus knocks it out in a few days. I start with 10 pills to get my gut bacteria in good balance then reduce. Good thing you can't over do it. 

It works!!


----------



## vassille (Nov 12, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Normally tren sides dont bother me, but this stuff is strong. I tend to have heart burn and I am sick of eating mounds of tumms. I also hear those can cause kidney stones... Any natural advice for this? or other remedies..



I used to get it bad too so what I started doing at night I have a salad with vinegar in it almost daily and I eat some yogurt few times a week. I also quit eating any fried foods or certain spices except Mrs Dash spices which seems to make a big difference. Now I dont get any heart burn at all no matter what I take and before I thought I was going to die at times. Hope this helps bro


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 12, 2013)

If I get HB I eat a Pepcid AC, it works for hours HB doesn't return like with tums.


----------



## prop01 (Nov 12, 2013)

Christsean said:


> I get it bad with anavar. Acidophilus knocks it out in a few days. I start with 10 pills to get my gut bacteria in good balance then reduce. Good thing you can't over do it.
> 
> It works!!


I started getting bad heartburn and reflux while taking Anavar , now I seem to get heartburn more often than before , even off gear . I think I will try the above . Probably worth a try .


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 13, 2013)

its could be from the Var too then. I am on both... I think my last var was bunk and this is the first legit var i have ran, because the gains are unmatchable with this cycle to my last ones....

My cycle now is

1g tren e
400 test e
100mg var


also taking 7.5 yohimbe hcl


----------



## 258884 (Nov 13, 2013)

Dried candy ginger.......try it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 13, 2013)

I used tren like orals. 6 weeks in and out. not enough time for my prostate to bother me, get the red face and get heartburn.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 13, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> its could be from the Var too then. I am on both... I think my last var was bunk and this is the first legit var i have ran, because the gains are unmatchable with this cycle to my last ones....
> 
> My cycle now is
> 
> ...



My money is on the var causing it. Acidophilus will cure what ails you.


----------



## NoviceAAS (Nov 14, 2013)

258884 said:


> Dried candy ginger.......try it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



  GinGin chews are awesome I love them and always take a bag out on a SCUBA boat with me for people that feel nausea in rough seas . It works great for that but I didnt know it helps with heart burn. I'll have to check that out . When I make juice at night I always put fresh ginger in, I'll have to pay attention to any heart burn or abscence of it on those nights.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I used tren like orals. 6 weeks in and out. not enough time for my prostate to bother me, get the red face and get heartburn.



^^^ me too. Minimises post tren depression as well.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2013)

i wonder if Ginger tea would work too then. I drink tea every morning, i could easily swap over to a ginger tea.


----------



## nadiarasthic (Dec 5, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> i wonder if Ginger tea would work too then. I drink tea every morning, i could easily swap over to a ginger tea.



That's really strange to hear a cup of ginger tea is making you feel good and I guess for heartburn?? 
But what I'd experienced is people including me used to ginger tea for sour throats and cold flu rather than for heartburn,, 
For heartburn we must try to take curd, cold milk which keep your stomach feel good and helps to reduce acidity!!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Dec 14, 2013)

Increase your glutamine intake. 10mg 3x ed  A pro i know gave me this tip and it worked like a charm.


----------

